# New Fenix P1 "Rocket"



## fenix_fan (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm sure this model wasn't featured on Fenix's web site last week, but saw it tonight: - a CR123 model with a 3watt LED !

quote...
Uses a 3-watt 100,000-hour T bin Luxeon LED, no need for a fragile incandescent bulb 




Current regulation circuit 



Constant brightness: 55 Lumens



Use one CR123A battery 



2.5-hour Runtime (1:45 to 50%)



Input voltage: 1.5V~3.7V 



6.5cm (L) x 2cm (D)



Made of aerospace grade aluminum



Type III hard anodized finish, highly durable



30-gram weight 



Waterproof



Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating



Twist switch



Capable of standing up firmly on a flat surface to serve as a candle



Colour: Black / Natural ...

No photo on site. See:

http://fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1.htm


I'm a AA battery fan, so unlikely to buy it (Have just ordered the L1P to compliment my L2P !).


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 3, 2006)

I want one, I want one!!!:rock: 

Thanks for the tip Mate!


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 3, 2006)

I would prefer a clicky, but I haven't been able to say no to any of their other lights so I'll probably end up with this one too. :wave: 

Edited: its 2.5" x 0.8"; about the size of an Arc LS twisty, and smaller than an HDS.

yo


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like a nice light, but I have plenty of 2500mah NiMh AA's laying around, so I'll stick with my L1P. Can't justify yet another battery type and the expense.


----------



## tron3 (Mar 3, 2006)

See my thread: *Other Fenix Lights we would like to see!* 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107846&highlight=fenix+lights

I sent Fenix that thread.
Yeah, baby, yeah! :rock:


----------



## chanamasala (Mar 3, 2006)

So with the input voltage allowed, could one use a rechargeable 123 right off the charger with it?


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

now i got to buy one of these and a jet-1... my wallet is in tears.

-David


----------



## thezman (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow,

They even list an "E" series too, but no details on that one. I wonder what that one will be. :thinking: 

4sevens will probably carry the "P" series, so it won't be long till we see those.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

NO!!! A TWIST SWITCH! I AM TIRED OF THOSE.

-dAVID


----------



## tron3 (Mar 3, 2006)

cheapo said:


> NO!!! A TWIST SWITCH! I AM TIRED OF THOSE.
> 
> -dAVID


 
Calm down, it can't be a twist and twist and twist type like the Inova. Lack of a switch probably makes it shorter and sleeker. Should look hot as h3ll. Besides, you never know if they come out with a clickie.

Did you see the voltage input? Input voltage: 1.5V~3.7V 
I wonder if that means it takes AA and CR123. That would be a sweet engineering marvel.


----------



## Solstice (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, this is really small for a CR123 light. Look forward to seeing pictures/reviews.


----------



## Macaw (Mar 3, 2006)

If they advertise 55 lumens, might we expect 40?


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

it says 55 lumens, and it rated the l1p at 42... so I wouldnt expect it to actually be at 55 lumens.

-David


----------



## tron3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Solstice said:


> Wow, this is really small for a CR123 light. Look forward to seeing pictures/reviews.


 
6.5cm (L) x 2cm (D)

In English that is little over 2.5" x 3/4",
Barely wider than the battery, and long enough for the optics to give mega throw. It should look frikken SWEEEEEET.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

tron3 said:


> 6.5cm (L) x 2cm (D)
> 
> In English that is little over 2.5" x 3/4",
> Barely wider than the battery, and long enough for the optics to give mega throw. It should look frikken SWEEEEEET.



optics??? does a reflector count as optics?

-David


----------



## tron3 (Mar 3, 2006)

cheapo said:


> optics??? does a reflector count as optics?
> 
> -David


 
By optics I am encompassing the reflector, bulb, electronics.. ya know - the whole schpiel.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

tron3 said:


> By optics I am encompassing the reflector, bulb, electronics.. ya know - the whole schpiel.



Of course.

-David


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 3, 2006)

My money is on the JET-I which will take AA, 2xAA, 123 with the same head and is no bigger than the P1/L1 and it also sports glowpaint and tritium.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2006)

Shaocaholica said:


> My money is on the JET-I which will take AA, 2xAA, 123 with the same head and is no bigger than the P1/L1 and it also sports glowpaint and tritium.


 
My money is on both. I'm not even going to try to rationalize one over the other. I have a Triton coming too. _Somebody stop me!!_


----------



## Yooper (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like another Amilite Neo T3. IF it had a clickie I'd consider it, but I'm done paying money for twisties...


----------



## Mi6 (Mar 3, 2006)

is 55 lumens not so weak?

As I know 3watt bins (especially t-bins) are between 65-87 lumens.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2006)

Mi6 said:


> is 55 lumens not so weak?
> 
> As I know 3watt bins (especially t-bins) are between 65-87 lumens.


 
They are 65-87 _if_ being driven at 750ma.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 3, 2006)

^^^The JET-I will drive the LuxIII at 4W using Li-ion^^^



Phaserburn said:


> My money is on both. I'm not even going to try to rationalize one over the other. I have a Triton coming too. _Somebody stop me!!_



They are all so similar to me that I only want one. There's nothing special about the Triton or Fenix. The JET-I just seems to have the most features while lacking none.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 3, 2006)

Also, notice that they have the P2 and the E1 listed below the P1 (no links yet)


----------



## softfeel (Mar 3, 2006)

Didn't they (Fenix) used to have "X" series as well on their page with no link like the "E" series?


----------



## Ikonomi (Mar 3, 2006)

As I see it, Fenix swept into a mostly empty 1xAA and 1xAAA Luxeon market and blew us away with two pretty impressive products given the power and size restrictions. With CR123, however, there's already quite a range of 1xCR123 pocket lights to choose from, some incredibly well-engineered. Will Fenix be able to wow us again in a market which is already so saturated?


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> My money is on both. I'm not even going to try to rationalize one over the other. I have a Triton coming too. _Somebody stop me!!_



my money is also on both.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

Shaocaholica said:


> ^^^The JET-I will drive the LuxIII at 4W using Li-ion^^^
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so similar to me that I only want one. There's nothing special about the Triton or Fenix. The JET-I just seems to have the most features while lacking none.




it lacks a clicky.

-david


----------



## jsr (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, nice to see more competition and offerings. I was all ready to go for the Triton P1 when I saw the Jet1. I do like the way the Fenix L1P looks, very sleek and clean, but didn't like the alkaline regulation curve (and I have a lot of alkalines), tho I know NiMH works better. For the price, I felt the Triton is the better deal. But with the Jet1, I really like the ability to take both AA and 123A and the great voltage range on the driver (can throw in a R123A fresh off the charger). The new Fenix P1 looks interesting also, but it doesn't seem they'll sell an optional AA body for it. It may fit the L1P body (likely uses the same head), but then I have to buy 2 lights. I'd like to know what the price will be tho.
For output, I believe the output rating they advertise is what's emitted from the LED itself, not what comes out as light. If the L1P is rated at 42lm and actually puts out 25lm (per FLR.com), that's a 40% loss. If you factor in the same loss for the 55lm, that's about 33lm output. Seeing as most 3W 1-cell lights only make about 25-35lm, that sounds about right (probably closer to 30lm for actual output).


----------



## Solstice (Mar 3, 2006)

Ikonomi said:


> As I see it, Fenix swept into a mostly empty 1xAA and 1xAAA Luxeon market and blew us away with two pretty impressive products given the power and size restrictions. With CR123, however, there's already quite a range of 1xCR123 pocket lights to choose from, some incredibly well-engineered. Will Fenix be able to wow us again in a market which is already so saturated?



I completely agree. As for this iteration, the only clear "edge" they seem to be going for is smallest posible size, something that hasn't recieved top attention from Fenix before. There can be problems in very small and powerful luxeon lights- heat being a major issue (at least for me- a large part of the reason why the Carribean and Amilite weren't appealing). I'll be looking forward to see if this factors in as a problem, along with runtume plots, and overall ergonomics (small twisties can be difficult to operate with one hand if not designed properly).

One other thing to note: with every new Fenix light release, the prices have gone up. With so many competitors on the market, Fenix may have to carfully consider the MSRP for this light.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

jsr said:


> Seeing as most 3W 1-cell lights only make about 25-35lm, that sounds about right (probably closer to 30lm for actual output).



these days lights are puting out much more especially lux 3s.... for example the amilite cranks out 50 lumens.

-David


----------



## jsr (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, but the Amilite was specifically made to produce the most light output possible. Fenix will likely go for a compromise of output, runtime, and heat. Also, the Fenix will likely be smaller in diameter than the Amilite resulting in likely worse heat dissipation. Even high-end custom lights like the PD are driving Lux3s at only 500mA as they try to mitigate the heat issues in a small size body while retaning good runtime from a 1-cell. I don't see the actual light output of the new P1 exceeding 35lm and expect it to be around 30lm. This is fine for me as that's the amount of light I typically like for most uses considering runtime. I have brighter lights, but I don't use them as much as they have shorter runtimes.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 3, 2006)

I WANT A FLIPPING CLICKY. But if this doesnt throw as well as a e1l... i wont even think about it.

-David


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 3, 2006)

The brightness and runtime claims are within the realm of possible IMHO, roughly at least.
A McLuxIII-PD driven at 550mA will run approx. 01:40 on high on 1x123 and puts out approx. 50+ lumens ... so ... the claims aren't too outrageous if the product is well made IMHO. Just my speculation of course ... eventually the product will have to speak for itself.

As to the twisty vs clicky in a saturated market discussion ... if the Fenix is really much smaller then the HDS et al ... think original ArcLS twisty ... they do have a very small and reasonable product that can have its followers ... for example all those who think the Amilite is too long and too bright with not enough runtime etc. ...

bernie


----------



## jclarksnakes (Mar 3, 2006)

....Size, runtime, heat, HAIII issues, lumens, twisty, price, too many good competitors?????? pffft....It's gonna be a bright new light and I have to have it. My Paypal is in the locked and ready mode. 
jc


----------



## NickelPlate (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice! Looks like a strong contender for the EDC light I'm going to buy next. But I'll probably end up buying a Mcclux PD just to have one. I'm going to guess the P2 will be a 2x123a light?

Dave


----------



## cary (Mar 3, 2006)

NickelPlate said:


> Nice! Looks like a strong contender for the EDC light I'm going to buy next. But I'll probably end up buying a Mcclux PD just to have one.
> Dave



Save yourself the money and buy the Mclux. Once you buy one, you will find your interest in other lights strongly diminished.


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 3, 2006)

cheapo said:


> it lacks a clicky.
> 
> -david


 
Thank Goodness! I don't really trust clickies. 

But as alluded to above, this light will have to have some unique qualities to make it stand out in the crowded 1x123 field.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 3, 2006)

I would love a 2AA version of the Fenix P1,


----------



## Flash007 (Mar 3, 2006)

"Input voltage: 1.5V~3.7V"

Maybe we will be able to use RCR123 3,7V in the P1 ?
I hope the RCR1233 at 4,2V fully charged will not damage the light.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 3, 2006)

The Fenixs are cool, no doubt about it. I want an L1P, but I refuse to buy one. I'll probably take some heat for this from you guys, but I won't buy from communist China. American made whenever possible, and from our allies if they have a better product.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 3, 2006)

Flash007 said:


> "Input voltage: 1.5V~3.7V"
> 
> Maybe we will be able to use RCR123 3,7V in the P1 ?
> I hope the RCR1233 at 4,2V fully charged will not damage the light.


 
I was thinking the same thing. If it does, I will most likely be sold. If they do work, I wonder how much brighter the light will be. It will also be a big advantage over other CR123 lights like the Amilite. Even though the Amilite will be brighter (maybe not with the 4.2v RCR123's if it can handle them), I don't like that it won't take RCR123's.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 3, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Did you see the voltage input? Input voltage: 1.5V~3.7V
> I wonder if that means it takes AA and CR123. That would be a sweet engineering marvel.


 
Although I love Fenix's lights (have the L0P and L1P) I may still be leaning a little more to the Jetbeam. It looks like a Fenix light (with same finish), it CAN take 1.5AA's~4.2v regulated RCR123, same or simular reflector as Fenix's, different tubings (1AA,2AA,1CR123), a tail cap clicking (which I like more then twisties) and Tritium! I am cocerned that it only comes with a clear glass lens and not a ultra clear glass lens with AR coating though....


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 3, 2006)

I was just about to ask "does anyone or is anyone going to make a 1xCR123 smaller than the Amilite?" in a new thread.

Question answered. 
If the price is good, I may have to get it just for that, though I would still like a small light with a click switch, or at least a momentary. I am looking at machining a Peak style button into the Amilite. That would rock.


----------



## justled (Mar 3, 2006)

wow! Great!and I just found another choice here,check it out!
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108505


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Mar 3, 2006)

P1 is 1x123 while the "P2" mentioned on site will be a 2x123 perhaps?

Be interesting to see what the "E1" will be also.

I have been wondering about getting a L1P or L2P for awhile though now I'm going to wait until the P1 is out.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 3, 2006)

There's gonna be some stiff comepetion between SF, HDS, Peak, Arc Light, etc


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw the title and said, "Oh no, another Fenix to take my money."  Then I read it was a CR123 based light, and breathed a sigh of relief. I've already got enough of those to keep me happy for a long time.

THEN, I saw it was going to be tiny. I'm imagining what the Arc LSH-P would be today, if it were still around and still available with a twisty. I love my Arc twisties. I'm sweating again...


----------



## carrot (Mar 3, 2006)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> The Fenixs are cool, no doubt about it. I want an L1P, but I refuse to buy one. I'll probably take some heat for this from you guys, but I won't buy from communist China. American made whenever possible, and from our allies if they have a better product.


Just because they are under communist rule does not mean all of them are "communists." It is just like how the US president does not represent what all of us want. Besides, it's not like you'll have much of a choice in years to come -- China's economy is strong, growing, and iirc the US borrowed a good amount of money from China. I think it is better to treat them as allies rather than enemies, given how China is going to be one of the economic leaders.

Now, back on topic, I'll be standing back but watching the P1 closely. If it turns out to be as impressive as the L1P, I will be buying one. If it's just "yet another 1x123 light," I will yawn and save my money.

On the subject of clickies, I would like it to be a clickie for quick one-handed operation, but it is by no means a dealbreaker, since twisties have their own benefits as well (smaller allowable size, more dependable).

Err, I can't see the picture on Fenix's site; anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 3, 2006)

I too will go out of my way not to buy things from communist China. Although I don't have anything against the people from that country, just like Carrot mentioned, the leadership is way too repressive. There are lots of great lights made from countries that don't try to control everything their people say or see. Yes, it may cost a bit more from somewhere else, but in the end you get what you pay for.


----------



## tsask (Mar 3, 2006)

fenix_fan said:


> I'm sure this model wasn't featured on Fenix's web site last week, but saw it tonight: - a CR123 model with a 3watt LED !
> Uses a 3-watt 100,000-hour T bin Luxeon LED, no need for a fragile incandescent bulb
> 
> 
> ...


 
SOLD!!!


----------



## magic79 (Mar 3, 2006)

"Constant brightness"?

I already have too many single stage lights. This would be of real interest if it were multistage...

...and a clickie.

I love my L1P nad L0P because they fill a niche. I'll take an HDS over this, especially since I doubt it'll be much less cost than say a Basic 42.


----------



## magic79 (Mar 3, 2006)

tron3 said:


> See my thread: *Other Fenix Lights we would like to see!*
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107846&highlight=fenix+lights
> 
> ...


 
I don't think they developed this in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## Shaocaholica (Mar 3, 2006)

LED_Thrift said:


> I too will go out of my way not to buy things from communist China. Although I don't have anything against the people from that country, just like Carrot mentioned, the leadership is way too repressive.


I thought this was a forum about flashlights:shrug:


----------



## widget (Mar 4, 2006)

Fenix vs. Jetbeam. Jetbeam seems to offer everything a flashaholic wants. Based on the Jetbeam specs, Jetbeam looks like the winner but I will wait to see if the Jet 1 is for real or just hype.

I prefer a clickie for an EDC.


----------



## Mattia5 (Mar 4, 2006)

LED_Thrift said:


> I too will go out of my way not to buy things from communist China. Although I don't have anything against the people from that country, just like Carrot mentioned, the leadership is way too repressive. There are lots of great lights made from countries that don't try to control everything their people say or see. Yes, it may cost a bit more from somewhere else, but in the end you get what you pay for.



Read about torture at Guantamano, in Iraq, in Afghanistan etc? About all "grey" prisoners and "secret" prisons?
And what about your eavesdropping program? Quote from WP "Eavesdropping is part of the war, and the battlefield includes the united states."
Echelon anyone?


----------



## Mattia5 (Mar 4, 2006)

Shaocaholica said:


> I thought this was a forum about flashlights:shrug:



Youre absolutely right. Answered led_thrift before I read your post...


----------



## NickelPlate (Mar 4, 2006)

No mention of a pocket clip, this would be nice also.

Dave


----------



## tron3 (Mar 4, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I don't think they developed this in the last 3 weeks!


 
I work in a company that makes all kinds of custom screws, and stuff like that. Turn around time is typically 1-2 weeks, more for complex stuff.

If all they did was enlarge the L0P (because it's a twisty) it could be done. Besides, we don't have pics yet. All we know are the specs. That means it is still in the works.

I know most of you guys want a clickie, but that would make this just as big as any other CR123 light. We may fall in love with the styling. For me, the Fenix 5 star rating, style and smaller size were all factors. Don't knock it till you try it. Twisties can be good if done right.


----------



## carrot (Mar 4, 2006)

Mattia5 said:


> Echelon anyone?


Carnivore, too. :laughing:
If the FBI reads my emails I bet they're scratching their heads over why my only regular correspondance is about flashlights.

So... do we have pictures of the P1P yet?


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a L2P runing on a CR2...SWEET!
Nice and small and with a twisty switch would be even sweeter!


----------



## cheapo (Mar 4, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Calm down, it can't be a twist and twist and twist type like the Inova. Lack of a switch probably makes it shorter and sleeker. Should look hot as h3ll. Besides, you never know if they come out with a clickie.



i own an amilite with twisty and frankly, i dont give a care if it is shorter with a twisty.... twisties suck imho.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Mar 4, 2006)

BobbyRS said:


> Although I love Fenix's lights (have the L0P and L1P) I may still be leaning a little more to the Jetbeam. It looks like a Fenix light (with same finish), it CAN take 1.5AA's~4.2v regulated RCR123, same or simular reflector as Fenix's, different tubings (1AA,2AA,1CR123), a tail cap clicking (which I like more then twisties) and Tritium! I am cocerned that it only comes with a clear glass lens and not a ultra clear glass lens with AR coating though....



actually it uses a twisty. Unless u mean the AA, in which case, it isnt even in the same class as the P1.

-David


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 4, 2006)

No chinese stuff for me either. If it was made in a friendly nation like at least Taiwan, South Korea or Japan I'd think about it. But I don't feel like funding a gov't that runs over people with tanks because they dare speak out. 

Now having said that, this is really the wrong forum for the political stuff. But I just wanted to get my 2 cents worth in on that.

The light itself sounds good, now if we can just get US company to answer this with their version.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 4, 2006)

Limiting the discussion to the light and leaving out political issues would be much appreciated, guys!

bernie


----------



## cheapo (Mar 4, 2006)

it looks nice to me, and i dont care who makes it, because they are doing a good job. 

-David


----------



## jclarksnakes (Mar 5, 2006)

....The twisty head is a big part of what allows the Amilite to be so small. I like the twisty head on my Amilite and on my Arc AAA-P and on my Peak CPF Special and on my Fenix L0P. I have a couple Nuwais with twisty tails and they are okay but not quite as easy to use. If this new Fenix light has a twisty head that works anywhere near as smooth as my Amilite and is as small and has as nice a bright useful clean beam it will be a winner in my book.
jc


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 5, 2006)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> The Fenixs are cool, no doubt about it. I want an L1P, but I refuse to buy one. I'll probably take some heat for this from you guys, but I won't buy from communist China. American made whenever possible, and from our allies if they have a better product.



You don't buy ANY items made in China? Ever shop at a Wal-Mart? 90% of the stuff in them is made in China.


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 5, 2006)

...not to mention that stuff like computer equipment (if you are using a logitech or microsoft mouse, its build in china).

As a 3rd person observer, i have the choice between buying stuff from two different imperialistic, militarisitc and increasingly hostile nations, so i can put that part aside and concentrate on the lights themselves 

For which i like the fenix because the cleaness of their design. Its just likeable. I wouldnt buy a surefire alone because of the facts its ugly like hell. I dont want a flashlight that looks like some replacement part of a hydraulics installation....


----------



## cheapo (Mar 5, 2006)

I beg to differ, as do many people here on CPF.

-David


----------



## srvctec (Mar 5, 2006)

cheapo said:


> IMSabbel
> 
> wow you are wierd.
> 
> -David



You have an opinion and he's not entitled to his own opinion- hmmm.


----------



## jayflash (Mar 5, 2006)

Most SureFires look like weapons, or as IMS put it: a hydraulic componant. I like the appearance of their G2 but I didn't buy the E1L & e2e for their looks alone. I, too, prefer the more understated, but sleek, style of the Fenix and Inova lines. 

Who knows why we like what we do? I doubt we've any control over it. I'm glad so many choices are available because that allows us to purchase a high quality, well performing light that also can appeal to our own, unique, sense of visual propriety.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 5, 2006)

srvctec said:


> You have an opinion and he's not entitled to his own opinion- hmmm.



I'll edit the post just for u  I just thought that saying its ugly as hell is a little over the top.

-David


----------



## voodoogreg (Mar 5, 2006)

It would be nice if they came out with a 123 tube with a flat clicky similar to the HDS to lower the profile. VDG


----------



## bjn70 (Mar 5, 2006)

It would be nice to see a photo of it.


----------



## Cornkid (Mar 6, 2006)

QUOTE : "I wouldnt buy a surefire alone because of the facts its ugly like hell. I dont want a flashlight that looks like some replacement part of a hydraulics installation"

LOL...

WOW... :calm down tom... calm down...: exhales:

In my opinion Surefires are beautiful lights. 

-tom


----------



## carrot (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, Surefire makes beautiful lights, but their design definitely doesn't say "sleek" like an Inova or something... and aesthetics is definitely subjective.

Anyway, _back to the topic_... I see some speculation on how nice the Fenix P1 looks by some users -- am I missing something? There are no pictures on Fenix's site of the P1. Dying for a few sneak peeks here...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2006)

Pics would be dandy...


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2006)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I would love a 2AA version of the Fenix P1,



Or a 3aa version


----------



## xochi (Mar 6, 2006)

This really doesn't seem like a big deal. We've got tons of 123/lux3 lights available now and this one doesn't seem to add anything special. Fenix are decent but that's about it. The splash they made was cuz they hit the mark in offering products that were wanted and didn't exist. This just seems very ho-hum. If they are very cheap then maybe that is something to write home about.:thumbsdow


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 6, 2006)

Isn't the P1 a 1xCR123 version of the L1/L2? So a 2AA version of the P1 is an L2.

I don't personally see a reason for a 3AA version as the run time (or brightness) added wouldn't justify the added size to me. Though I tend to use my 1AA lights (X1, L1P, and Dorcy) more than my current CR123 lights, so I see the appeal of the common AA. But everybody has different wants/needs so I'm not putting the idea down, just saying I'd prefer something else.

I think the appeal is the expectation the P1 will be smaller and cheaper than the current smallest 1xCR123, the Alilite Neo. More of a true pocket 123. Smaller of anything is always better for some of us.

I personally was wondering if I was going to have to make a smaller 1xCR123 since I think the Neo has a huge reflector (to get throw)and bezel where as I could live with smaller and a little less throw in an EDC/EWC. I still think someone can come up with a low profile momentary button like Peak's but smaller. Maybe I need to spend some time at the AutoCad station and find a low profile reflector or lens. 2" long CR123 torch anyone?


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd like to see a 3AA, because you can never have enough runtime imo


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2006)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> The Fenixs are cool, no doubt about it. I want an L1P, but I refuse to buy one. I'll probably take some heat for this from you guys, but I won't buy from communist China. American made whenever possible, and from our allies if they have a better product.



You won't take any heat from me, and I agree with you.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 6, 2006)

Raven said:


> I'd like to see a 3AA, because you can never have enough runtime imo


No problem Raven, but that'd be one long skinny stick in the Fenix form factor. I'd be afraid it was more susceptible to damage. Maybe if they put the 3 AA's together like the 3 AAA lights (without a holder though...) then it would be a nicer fit to the hand. Kind of like the 1D Maglite conversions without the head.

<edit> now that I think of it, a 1D L1P conversion sounds right up your alley:lolsign:


----------



## Mattia5 (Mar 7, 2006)

Did you know that 80% of the worlds total trade defecit is caused by usa?Good luck in the long run. What about debts? Isnt that about 300 _trillion_ dollars fot the us?


----------



## srvctec (Mar 7, 2006)

Mattia5 said:


> Did you know that 80% of the worlds total trade defecit is caused by usa?Good luck in the long run. What about debts? Isnt that about 300 _trillion_ dollars fot the us?



What in the world does this have to do with this thread?

:huh2:  :shrug: 

In case you didn't notice, this is a flashlight forum- this particular thread is about the Fenix P1.


----------



## Anarchocap (Mar 7, 2006)

Mattia5 said:


> Did you know that 80% of the worlds total trade defecit is caused by usa?Good luck in the long run. What about debts? Isnt that about 300 _trillion_ dollars fot the us?


At least if you're going to try and Hi-jack a thread, know what you are talking about. Trade defecits have to do with exports vs. imports, and really express only the fact that Americans wish to import goods from other countries more than we export. This could be for many reasons and ultimately is not a valid indication of economic health. You may wish to educate yourself on this via, _Is Free Trade Wrecking the Union?_

Now debt is another story altogether. That the government is spending more money than it takes in is certainly an issue.

BUT it has nothing to do with the Fenix P1 made in China unless the U.S. Government is going to buy some...


----------



## Mattia5 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got so tired of nationalism/patriotism whatever and its no excuse but please blaim those that started it....
Why go to a thread just to say "I wont buy that flashlight because its from Kualulumpur/US/Germay/Saudi/Israel/China" (your pick)?


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2006)

OK guys....Cool It!

This is not the forum to be discussing international trade practices on.


----------



## LED BriCK (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is new info or not, but it looks like Fenix just updated their page to address the use of 3.7V protected R123s.


----------



## waion (Mar 9, 2006)

That would be great if the P1 can be used with R123A. Any pictures of it?

I can see there's a Fenix "E" series in their website. Anyone knows what they are?


----------



## fenix_fan (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: New Fenix P1 "Rocket" - available April !*

Update from the Fenix website:

..... Fenix P1, the ingenious mini flashlight with brilliant brightness, can be easily and conveniently put in your pocket or hung on the keychain. With the characteristic inbuilt current regulation circuit and stable high brightness, Fenix P1 is able to completely satisfy the lighting requirement of outdoor use, police use, daily life use and so on

3.7V protected rechargeable Li-ion battery can be used for Fenix P1 and the brightness can reach to 75 lumens. But we don't suggest this non-civilian battery, and we don’t take the corresponding potential risk. 

Fenix P1 will be available in April 2006.....


(Just take care with that non-civilian battery)


----------



## lumitoid (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree they filled the market hole with the AA and AAA Luxeon and filled it well. But there are a lot of 123 lights out there. The China Mfg did what we begged the USA MFG to do for years. And we (Americans) wonder why all the jobs are going to china. Better Product for less cost. Sorry, I did not mean to stray.


----------



## tron3 (Mar 10, 2006)

LED BriCK said:


> Not sure if this is new info or not, but it looks like Fenix just updated their page to address the use of 3.7V protected R123s.


I saw that. They also have a release date of April '06.  

I know a lot of people don't like the twistie aspect, but I think their focus was to make it more of a keychain-type light, not another QIII clone.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2006)

Any new info?

:shrug:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Mar 16, 2006)

..
I'm wondering if the P1 and the Jetbeam will be equal brightness & tint and have similar beam paterns ?

Maybe one will have more spillbeam than the other .

I am anxious to see side-by-side beam shots.

Run time graphs might be the final deciding factor.

I'm glad the P1 comes without a tripod mount hole !

Chillin.................waiting on the duel .:touche:


.


----------



## EVOeight (Mar 17, 2006)

No clicky no sale...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 17, 2006)

It looks like it will basically be a little bit brighter version of a Dorcy Super 1W CR123A with about half the runtime or less.


1:45 to 50%? and that's the manufacture's specs? Yuck.


I'll have to wait until Flashlightreviews gets ahold of one before I make a full judgement though.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Taken from Fenix Website.



> Note: 3.7V protected rechargeable Li-ion battery can be used for Fenix P1 and the brightness can reach up to 75 lumens. However, we don't suggest this non-civilian battery to be used, and we don't take the corresponding potential risk.






Benny


----------



## liquidsix (Mar 19, 2006)

I think this light will do okay in the market, the P2 will probably do way better I think because if it's anything like the L2 is to the L1 then it will offer a nice runtime, and be a more comfortable size. Fenix lights are also very sexy, not junky looking like surefire (I'm sure I just offended alot of people, but surefires have an unecessarily detailed and anti-ergonomic look to them IMO). Finally, you have to love the tint of fenix beams.

The only downside is probably the twisty instead of clicky switch. I'm a huge fan of the clickies, but I have to say, I have an L0p and I like the feel of it's twisty switch, and I wouldn't mind a 2*cr123a light with a switch like that.

As for the E series, yes it used to be the X series. I wonder if it's going to be smaller (a CR2 based light) or bigger (like C or D cell), any guesses?


----------



## Nic (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope it has variable brightness, because that's fast becoming a must have feature.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 19, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Taken from Fenix Website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like a little CYA.

If the light has a regulator, why should 3.7V give it a hard time?

Or maybe it doesn't have one. I guess I just assumed it does.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe it has a regulator.
But im guessing that it goes DD when it the Voltage is over what the Lux III requires.And a 3.7V Li-ion is 4.2V when Hot off the charger,that makes for a nice little overdrive when the batteries are fresh.But only for a limited time.


Benny


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 20, 2006)

Fenix has pictures and more info posted now!


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks pretty good, Im looking forward to a review.
Curios note:
Note: 3.7V protected rechargeable Li-ion battery can be used for Fenix P1 and the brightness can reach up to 75 lumens. However, we don't suggest this non-civilian battery to be used, and we don't take the corresponding potential risk.

Link

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1.htm


----------



## tron3 (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1.htm 


Pics are up!:rock:


----------



## 2dim (Mar 20, 2006)

Nic said:


> I hope it has variable brightness, because that's fast becoming a must have feature.



No doubt our honorable fellow member "goldserve" will make a sandwich for it!


----------



## RA40 (Mar 20, 2006)

Nic said:


> I hope it has variable brightness, because that's fast becoming a must have feature.



Agreed. This is a feature I now desire in a pocketable light. The versitility eliminates having to carry mutliple lights.


----------



## voodoogreg (Mar 21, 2006)

Is that a computer draft or real pic? looks kinda like a CAD at the rear, but i could just new contact's  VDG


----------



## Mags (Apr 30, 2006)

*Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

Err seems this hasnt been posted yet. 
Single CR123 light going to be released by Fenix in May. Now this one seems better than the L1T and L2T. Compatible with R123s although not recommended. Looks extremely small too.

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1.htm


----------



## luxlunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

There was a thread for the 'Rocket' about 6-8 weeks ago, I searched for it with no luck, can't remember title of thread. Last I saw was a May 8 release, I preordered fairly early so I will post comments/opinion when I recieve it, unless someone beats me to it!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

You can also read about it in the Dealer's Corner—


----------



## 01foreman400 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

I can't wait to see the reviews on it. It looks very interesting for the price. Maybe my next EDC.

Darrell


----------



## perfectname (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*



luxlunatic said:


> There was a thread for the 'Rocket' about 6-8 weeks ago, I searched for it with no luck, can't remember title of thread.



This one perhaps?
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111671&highlight=one+of+your+better+threads


----------



## Penguin (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

There were a couple threads on the P1, It was supposed to be released in April, but got pushed back to early May (the 8th?) If it the L2p's rock steady regulation, count me in for one. Fenix seems to be cranking out awesome lights pretty quickly. Before my L1P, I thought my Ultra-G was as good as it gets from an AA Alkaline.


----------



## luxlunatic (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 "Rocket"*

That's it! Thank you perfectname, guess I didn't search hard enough  .


----------



## sonofjesse (May 2, 2006)

This will be my first cr123a light. I just want something really small. I think this might replace my L1P as my daily pocket duty. I don't use it tons so the higher priced battery will be ok and it will be smaller.

I got a ARC AAA on the keychain and got a L0 on the way to see if it will get replaced or go on my other keychain.

Looking forward to getting this one.


----------



## barnabe (May 2, 2006)

Price and design are attractive, but I think I won't get it (no multi stage). CR2 ion or Firefly III seem to be better keychain lights, not the same price indeed, nor the same battery type.

Waiting for first user reviews...


----------



## Penguin (May 2, 2006)

New pictures up?






http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp1.htm


----------



## frisco (May 3, 2006)

I think the P1 is gonna be a great hit ! Looks sweet and won't cost $300.00 like some of those customs. ( I'm not doggin those customs.... I'm sure there nice ) I just like the idea of having many of these P1's placed in cars, bags, camera cases. This light has the perfect recipe for a great emergency light. Durable, no switch, single cell lithium for long shelf life. 

frisco


----------



## HonorKnight (May 3, 2006)

tron3 said:


> I saw that. They also have a release date of April '06.
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like the twistie aspect, but I think their focus was to make it more of a keychain-type light, not another QIII clone.



They delayed the release date to May. I think it was because they updated the L series with the L1T and the L2T two stage mods and Lux3's.


----------



## underdust (May 8, 2006)

I think today was supposed to be the tentative release date. Has anyone heard anything ?


----------



## tattoou2 (May 8, 2006)

Perhaps they'll come in with the L1T's and L2T's tentatively scheduled to arrive on May 10.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 8, 2006)

We need to ask 4sevens about it.....

I got mine on order, I hope to get it soon. 

I think its going to replace my Fenix L1P as my pocket EDC. And I just got a LOP and think thats going to replace my ARC-P...(well maybe I like the arc lol)


----------



## tattoou2 (May 8, 2006)

I emailed David about a different order I placed last week. I believe he's out of town until tomorrow. If all the new ones come in, I'm sure he's going to be one busy guy.


----------



## photorob (May 8, 2006)

Jumpin in. Does anyone recall what bin they are


----------



## Reaper (May 8, 2006)

According to the website - T bin. Yes, I pre-ordered one too.


----------



## 4sevens (May 9, 2006)

Gotta love that picture 



underdust said:


> I think today was supposed to be the tentative release date. Has anyone heard anything ?



I talked to Fenix. The P1's will ship to me in one week.
It takes 3 days (no kidding) to get from china to me, barring any customs
delays. Everyone will get an automated email indicating shipment 



tattoou2 said:


> I emailed David about a different order I placed last week. I believe he's out of town until tomorrow. If all the new ones come in, I'm sure he's going to be one busy guy.



Yes, I've been out of town on business. I've tried to respond to as
many inquiries as possible, but I'm still catching up. Too bad I
can't respond to emails on the airplane 



sonofjesse said:


> We need to ask 4sevens about it.....
> I got mine on order, I hope to get it soon.
> I think its going to replace my Fenix L1P as my pocket EDC. And I just got a LOP and think thats going to replace my ARC-P...(well maybe I like the arc lol)



please don't email about it. I'll email you back eventually, but there is no
more news that what I've just said. I'll just say the same thing and it will
contribute to my carpal tunnel 

The l1p/l2p are being packed to ship to me I hear


----------



## sonofjesse (May 9, 2006)

So it looks like the earliest we can expect them would be 24-26 of may  I was hoping for much sooner since the orginal release date was in april. Be almost june lol...but such is the life of flashlights


----------



## photorob (May 9, 2006)

That is the whole problem with prereleases. You sit and wait and by the time the light comes out there is 5 other produces to fill that nitch.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 9, 2006)

You would think the company fenix etc would/could send a sample to flashlight reviews so we could "see" runtime and lux readings instead of 1.5 after the inital date, you get the predorder in and then see a review and you might not like and another light just came out thats better. 

such is life....


----------



## Lemon328i (May 9, 2006)

I don't mind waiting. A good light is a good light and Fenix has a pretty good record of making quality lights at a minimal price. Other than the venerable FF3, I don't see anything else that will be similar in form factor to the P1. In terms of price, it should be well worth the extra wait.


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2006)

Lemon328i said:


> I don't mind waiting. A good light is a good light and Fenix has a pretty good record of making quality lights at a minimal price. Other than the venerable FF3, I don't see anything else that will be similar in form factor to the P1. In terms of price, it should be well worth the extra wait.


The Jetbeam Jet-1 with the CR123A body is pretty much identical in size. However the CR123A body will only be available seperately so you'll have to purchase it in addition to the regular AA light. But you can get Tritium if you want. The Pierce M10 is pretty dinky too (slightly shorter, but slightly thicker).

I'm tempted to get a Fenix P1 just for S&Gs because it looks so nice and tiny (and only $50). It's not a light I'd "need" or have a particular use for, but that doesn't mean I don't want one. Maybe I'll wait and see what Miller can do with it first.


----------



## Spordin (May 10, 2006)

Looks like they got it backwards. The L1P/L1T makes a decent EDC light, cheap to run, adequate light for everyday tasks, but should be a twist on/off so the clickie doesn't wear out from being clicked all day long. The P1 looks like it might make a decent, if only backup, tactical light, so should be a clickie for quick off/on use.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 10, 2006)

Spordin said:


> Looks like they got it backwards. The L1P/L1T makes a decent EDC light, cheap to run, adequate light for everyday tasks, but should be a twist on/off so the clickie doesn't wear out from being clicked all day long. The P1 looks like it might make a decent, if only backup, tactical light, so should be a clickie for quick off/on use.



Well for an EDC, no doubt reliability is very important, but so is convenience. Most people prefer clickies. If a clickie spoils in a few weeks, that's one thing. 

But if it eventually wears off in some years, then it's fair and has provided the convenience in that time. Of course, clickies are susceptible to spoiling in other ways too.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 18, 2006)

Any postive news? Anybody get one yet? We still look like another week from getting them by me guessing an ETA.


----------



## Freedom1955 (May 18, 2006)

Single stage I don't buy:thumbsdow .Two stage twisty I buy:rock: .


----------



## 4sevens (May 18, 2006)

sonofjesse said:


> Any postive news? Anybody get one yet? We still look like another week from getting them by me guessing an ETA.



I just received the tracking number today. Outbound shipping should begin
in a week.


----------



## Fiddleback (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the post. Been wondering.


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 19, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I just received the tracking number today. Outbound shipping should begin in a week.



Hi 4sevens, 
are the *black* P1s part of that shipment you're receiving or are they not available yet? I'm interested in the black model but read in another thread or your website that black will be available later. Please advise on availability.

Thank you.


----------



## 4sevens (May 19, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> Hi 4sevens,
> are the *black* P1s part of that shipment you're receiving or are they not available yet? I'm interested in the black model but read in another thread or your website that black will be available later. Please advise on availability.
> 
> Thank you.



 The black P1's are coming at the same time as the natural P1's. I've
been delaying the announcement of their availability until I've got them
in hand for two reasons...

1) I need nice sharp pictures of them. What good is an announcement
without pictures? 

2) I'm trying to avoid people who want to switch natural P1's to black 
because that would cause additional delay due to special requests to
change from natural to black. Now that I've said it, please don't
send these requests unless you want to be put at the end of the
shipping queue!  I hope to ship all the back orders out in one day.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 19, 2006)

So are you saying they have been delyaed more and the customer will not see a light until around June or may 30.....

Thanks for all your help. If both black and natural came out at the same time was there an option to preorder black?


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 19, 2006)

Just placed my order for 1* Black P1. *Can't wait!

Nigel


----------



## darmawaa (May 19, 2006)

PP sent. Black or Natural is OK.
Thanks.


----------



## 4sevens (May 19, 2006)

sonofjesse said:


> So are you saying they have been delyaed more and the customer will not see a light until around June or may 30.....
> 
> Thanks for all your help. If both black and natural came out at the same time was there an option to preorder black?



They are in kentucky as we speak. I bet they show up Monday if all goes well
with customs.

Here is a link to the BLACK P1's. http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=77

Sorry the picture is still natural, but i'll take some nice picts when they
come in.

The wait is almost over!


----------



## 7k7k99 (May 19, 2006)

order and paypal payment just sent for one black P1
thanks
Rick


----------



## SteveStephens (May 19, 2006)

Paypal sent for one P1 natural finish.

Steve


----------



## NickelPlate (May 20, 2006)

Flat regulation is a must for me, and the L2P hit it on the mark. Still I'm going to hold out for the runtime plots. If it's flat, I'll buy one (in black) .

Dave


----------



## chanamasala (May 20, 2006)

What are the possibilities for FLupicing this bad boy? Does it have a glued light engine? Circuit board diameter?


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

good news about the P1's. There wasn't any delays in customs this time
and they are already in my state. So they will most definitely show up
tommorrow! I'll process all pre-orders monday and they will all go out
tuesday!! yay!


----------



## billvan (May 22, 2006)

David,

Thanks for keeping us posted and putting up with all our inquiries! 
I'm excited and can't wait to see one! :goodjob: 
Bill V.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm excited.

Still wondor how April turns into June though.....and black was not offered at first, even though it seems they will be shipping at the same time. 

I wondor when a review will show up on flashlightreviews...


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

Yay! They showed up today. I will pack every single pre-order tonight
and they will be on their way tuesday morning!

I have plenty of stock. As long as my store shows they are in stock
that means they are in-stock. The web-store keeps my inventory.

I posted some nice pictures in THIS THREAD


----------



## billvan (May 22, 2006)

David,
First impressions? Are they worth the wait?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Fiddleback (May 22, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to get one! Are we pre-orderers gonna get a conf. e-mail, or is that just too dayum much work?


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

billvan said:


> David,
> First impressions? Are they worth the wait?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



oh yeah... they are very finely made. very pretty with all the proper camfers.
On a protected rcr123 it's kickin bright!

The knurling is just right. I can turn it on with one hand after I broke
it in a bit by turn the head a dozen times.



Fiddleback said:


> Awesome, can't wait to get one! Are we pre-orderers gonna get a conf. e-mail, or is that just too dayum much work?



everyone will get email confirmations, it's automatically sent. 
if you don't get one in 24 hours, please check your spam folder before you
send and inquiry 

thanks!


----------



## Fiddleback (May 22, 2006)

All this is awesome news. Just awesome. How much brightness did it loose on primaries?


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

Fiddleback said:


> All this is awesome news. Just awesome. How much brightness did it loose on primaries?



I won't be able to check as I'm using all my spare time to get all these units
out the door.


----------



## jsr (May 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> On a protected rcr123 it's kickin bright!


 
What brand protected R123As did you use? One thing I was disappointed with my Jet1 is the inability to fit R123As. I'd like to know if the P1 can fit most or all brands of protected R123As. That'd be a big plus.

How's the overall output compare to the Jet1? Ideally, I'd like to know the relative brightness with both primaries and LiIons, but I'm not sure if you have the AA tube and 14500s for the Jet1 (since most protected R123As don't fit in the Jet1).
Also, how does the throw and spill compare?

Thanks,

JSR


----------



## cyberhobo (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update on P1.


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

jsr said:


> What brand protected R123As did you use? One thing I was disappointed with my Jet1 is the inability to fit R123As. I'd like to know if the P1 can fit most or all brands of protected R123As. That'd be a big plus.
> 
> How's the overall output compare to the Jet1? Ideally, I'd like to know the relative brightness with both primaries and LiIons, but I'm not sure if you have the AA tube and 14500s for the Jet1 (since most protected R123As don't fit in the Jet1).
> Also, how does the throw and spill compare?
> ...



AW's protected 750ma rcr123's fit nice and loose. foam oring keeps it from
rattling.


----------



## Fiddleback (May 22, 2006)

Awesome bro, don't let me keep you from it. Get'r'done!

Thanks,


----------



## 4sevens (May 22, 2006)

Fiddleback said:


> Awesome bro, don't let me keep you from it. Get'r'done!
> 
> Thanks,



I'm on it... I'll be back in 24 hours or so to answer Q's 

Time to get crack'n


----------



## Rando (May 22, 2006)

Don't mean to nit pick but thought you might like to know your description for the black P1s includes this line:

_ This P1 is in Black finish (grey).

_Looks like a copy-paste inclusion.


----------



## brightnorm (May 22, 2006)

At 2.56" (6.5cm) long and about 3/4" ( 30cm) in diameter the Rocket is as small as Doug Speck's _FireFly III_ (pocket version) and combines tail standing with an integral lanyard holder and is an impressive light for $45.00. Of course it can't match the more expensive Firefly III's 70 lumens, flupic versatility with three individually settable light levels and other user adjustable features, but it is an appealling product and would be even more so with a two level switch. 

The Firefly III cleverly integrates a three-level switching system with its smoothly functioning twisty. If Chinese ingenuity could craft a similar circuit into a later version of the Rocket along with a more powerful high level while keeping the price down they would have a real world beater of a light. 

Brightnorm


----------



## frisco (May 22, 2006)

I got one today! I have to agree with everything 4Sevens has mentioned already.

- Looks good
- Feels good (nice one hand twisty)...... -sorry if that dosn't sound right-
- The R123 is the way to go.......... very bright!
- Nice beam

Now this next comment..... please don't anyone take this the wrong way.... I mean no disrespect in any way.

- The Fenix P1 looks and feels a little more refined...... a little less imported from China.

Looks like another great little light! 

frisco


----------



## srvctec (May 22, 2006)

Dang it guys!! Stop it!! 

* Must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist, must resist!*

I think I'm gonna need help resisting this one.


----------



## ernsanada (May 22, 2006)

Give in, give in, give in , give in, give in....


----------



## cryhavok (May 22, 2006)

frisco,

How do the beams from the p1 and jetbeam compare? Which throws further, which as more flood, which is brighter, etc??


----------



## nerdgineer (May 22, 2006)

frisco said:


> ..The Fenix P1 looks and feels a little more refined...... a little less imported from China...


Don't get me wrong, but I remember when we in the US used to say that about things made in Japan, before Pentax and Nikon and Sony and Honda and Toyota and...

Now Fenix is a sign of how things made in China are going to feel from here on in...and that's just for starters. When I look at trends and how US manufacturers behave, I get concerned that someday the term "made by Surefire" will mean to flashlights what the term "made by GM" now means for cars.


----------



## frisco (May 22, 2006)

cryhavok said:


> frisco,
> 
> How do the beams from the p1 and jetbeam compare? Which throws further, which as more flood, which is brighter, etc??




Sorry, I don't have them both with me. JetBeam is in one of my gear bags in a truck in another city.

frisco


----------



## photorob (May 23, 2006)

I'd love to hear some thoughts on some runtime estimates.


----------



## LITEmania (May 23, 2006)

Natural color P1 has a battery contact problem with primary CR123. ( I tried with Duracell, Panasonic) And it works fine with R123.

Black color P1 has no problem at all.


----------



## photorob (May 23, 2006)

I can't have that looks like a mod is in order.


----------



## AA89GTA (May 23, 2006)

photorob said:


> I'd love to hear some thoughts on some runtime estimates.



Fenix states 1hr 45min. to 50%, 2hr 30min total usable light. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Fiddleback (May 23, 2006)

I got my shipment notofication e-mail from 4sevens! Hurray. Can't wait.


----------



## jsr (May 23, 2006)

frisco said:


> Sorry, I don't have them both with me. JetBeam is in one of my gear bags in a truck in another city.
> 
> frisco


 
Argh!...I'm dying to see a comparison of the two. When will you let Mr. P1 meet Mr. Jet1? They'll have to have an old fashion duel...10 steps and turn...err, cept they don't have legs...


----------



## cyberhobo (May 23, 2006)

Got mine as well! It's funny how we have to order our own care packages. 





Fiddleback said:


> I got my shipment notofication e-mail from 4sevens! Hurray. Can't wait.


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 23, 2006)

4sevens said:


> AW's protected 750ma rcr123's fit nice and loose. foam oring keeps it from
> rattling.


:huh2ardon my ignorance, only been here since last week. Who or what is AW? I'd like to look into getting some RCR123s and a compact rapid charger.


----------



## jsr (May 23, 2006)

NaturalMystic - AW is a vendor here on CPF. His sale threads are found in the Dealers forum. Other sources for rechargable Li-Ion cells of various types (R123A, 14500, 17500, 18650, etc.) include Mark at e-lectronics.net and Lighthound (another CPF vendor and available at lighthound.com).
The most popular chargers for Li-Ion cells on CPF are the Nano charger and DSD charger. The various vendors I mentioned sell these. Neither charge particularly fast, but they're effective, very low-cost chargers. For higher priced chargers, take a look at the Electronics forum.


----------



## NaturalMystic (May 23, 2006)

Thanks jsr, and sorry about that. I just realized that I was supposed to post this in response to one of 4sevens' comments in the "*Fenix P1 and Rechargeables?*" thread but posted to this one in error.
(I usually have several interesting threads open at the same time. Gotta love "Multi-tabbed browsing" from Mozila Firefox!)


----------



## GrooveRite (May 23, 2006)

Im not fighting it anymore! Looks like I'll be in for yet another Fenix torch.....*sigh*.....


----------



## swatman (May 23, 2006)

LITEmania said:


> Natural color P1 has a battery contact problem with primary CR123. ( I tried with Duracell, Panasonic) And it works fine with R123.
> 
> Black color P1 has no problem at all.


 
:huh2: 
Did you find any the physical differences between the Natural HA and Black HA model? Is the spring shorter on the Natural HA body?


----------



## 4sevens (May 23, 2006)

swatman said:


> :huh2:
> Did you find any the physical differences between the Natural HA and Black HA model? Is the spring shorter on the Natural HA body?



There is no problem as for units are the same. He probably has a bad 
prototype. I've tested a dozen with brand name batteries with no problems.


----------



## Planterz (May 24, 2006)

Sorry if this has been asked already (couldn't find it in this thread) but how does the HAIII black on the P1 compare to the HAIII black on the other Fenix lights? Is it the same, or is it tougher like we all wish it should be?

Of course, I'm asking this _after_ my HAIII natural P1 has shipped, but I'd still like to know (and I'm sure others do too).


----------



## OpticalSerenity (May 24, 2006)

I got my P1 from 4sevens yesterday, and all I have to say is wow! Yes, it was difficult at first to break in the twisty head, but now, I love it. Amazing light out of this little guy. Now I need to learn a bit about rechargeable 123s and i'll be set.


----------



## buba (May 24, 2006)

Planterz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already (couldn't find it in this thread) but how does the HAIII black on the P1 compare to the HAIII black on the other Fenix lights? Is it the same, or is it tougher like we all wish it should be?
> 
> Of course, I'm asking this _after_ my HAIII natural P1 has shipped, but I'd still like to know (and I'm sure others do too).



Just recieved a L1T and P1 in HAIII black. They appear to be darker black in color than the L1P. Do not know about hardness yet, time will tell. The shade of black appears the same as the Peak Pacific.

Update: While installing the split ring for the keychain clip I knicked the HAIII bare on an edge. Perhaps this finish is no tougher than the older Fenix lights.


----------



## propcut (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, the mailman doesn't get here until after lunch. It's only 10:25AM now. Hope my P1 is in his truck. What if it isn't? I think I need a valium.


----------



## frisco (May 24, 2006)

I've been useing the P1 as a neck carry for the past couple of days with a rCR123 and I have to say that I really like it !!!! It kinda looks and works like a ARC AAA on Steroids !!!! P1 is shorter than ARC AAA !!!!
Clean and Lube threads and o ring from the get go.

frisco


----------



## underdust (May 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to get mine in the next day or so. In the meantime, could someone please provide a beamshot comparison against the L1P or L2P, just so we have a frame of reference ?


----------



## cheapo (May 24, 2006)

it'll be cool to see how it compares to the Amilite.

-David


----------



## sonofjesse (May 24, 2006)

I'm sad. I only live 2 hours from ATL. And it's wed and still no P1. I'm a little confused with pre-orders, whats the advangtes? Do they get a cheaper price it don't look like it. And if I say ordered it on tuesday, I'm betting it shipped by wed or today. So I have had my money tied up for weeks on end for nothing.

I"m sure I'll grip a whole lot less when the light does come in. 

And I have 2 address, so I made a speical trip to this address to pick this up. And its not here and just wasted like 5 bucks in gass Whoo HOOOOOO....


So hopefully by monday I'll havea P1.


----------



## Fiddleback (May 24, 2006)

Got my P1 Rocket today from 4sevens. Hory junk. What a sweet light. TINY little bugger. Same diameter as my L1P but a full inch shorter. Whoa!!! Bright as heck. Its deceptively powerful. Great light Fenix. :rock:


----------



## OpticalSerenity (May 24, 2006)

I'll try to put up some beamshot comparison pics tonight...


----------



## 4sevens (May 24, 2006)

sonofjesse said:


> I'm sad. I only live 2 hours from ATL. And it's wed and still no P1. I'm a little confused with pre-orders, whats the advangtes? Do they get a cheaper price it don't look like it. And if I say ordered it on tuesday, I'm betting it shipped by wed or today. So I have had my money tied up for weeks on end for nothing.
> 
> I"m sure I'll grip a whole lot less when the light does come in.
> 
> ...



sonofjesse, sorry dude. sometimes usps has hiccups. you should have
received a delivery confirmation number - you can check that before
driving. I bet it'll come in thursday! By the way I'm also sonofjesse


----------



## chevrofreak (May 24, 2006)

Runtimes of the new Fenii http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119230


----------



## Niteowl (May 25, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> Runtimes of the new Fenii http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119230



Well chevrofreak, that pretty much pushed me over the edge.........  

David, you have PP......:naughty: 

Honey, I've shrunk the bank account...... :sweat:


----------



## sonofjesse (May 25, 2006)

The P1 on rechargables looks sad....compared too the flat regualtion you get. Now i'm kinda sad...we will see going to go home and get the mail having here would cheer me up.


----------



## Lemon328i (May 25, 2006)

Got mine today and I love it! Chevrofreak's great graphs make me happy to use regular CR123s for well regulated output. 

It won't replace a FireFly III, but for a little less than 1/2 the price, this is a great little light.


----------



## sonofjesse (May 25, 2006)

This is my first CR123A and its taken me like a year since becoming a freak of flashocis to get one. I really enjoy standard batteries.....but I guess walmart is always close and 5.99 if you need it won't kill you.


----------



## Blindasabat (May 25, 2006)

Lemon328i said:


> Chevrofreak's great graphs make me happy to use regular CR123s for well regulated output.
> 
> It won't replace a FireFly III, but for a little less than 1/2 the price, this is a great little light.



I'll probably still use Li-Ion, but maybe 3.0V regulated since I have several more than I do 3.7V. Maybe then I will still get the nice regulation with shorter run time than CR123 primaries, but can keep it charged up all the time.

I was planning to replace the Jet-1 RCR123 with this, but now I have to consider brightness after 30 minutes. 

Won't replace the FireFly, but I will be more willing to carry it every day to work.


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

has anyone compared it to the jet-1 yet?

-David


----------



## sonofjesse (May 25, 2006)

USPS stinks. I live 2 hours from 4sevens and its thursday and no light. The tracking usps stinks and even if did come today it would take 24-48 hours to update. So I hurried off work drove to my 2nd address and no light.

so 2 wasted trips which is about 5 dollars in fuel costs( in my 4 banger) for two days
P1 45.95
Gas 10.00
lighthound rechargables etc 56.00

So I got like 112.00 in this thing for 2 months and still no light. THIS BLOWS.

And on top of that no regulation with the RC123...at about 40 mins of good light getting close for my only EDC in my pocket.....and my is going to be natural becuase blacks wasn't on the preorder..

did i mention this BLOWS. USPS needs to hurry up before I go postal LOL

Confirmation Number: 9101010521297335524327 
Shipped on: May 23, 2006 
Shipped via: USPS First Class 


Thanks


----------



## Kershaw (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> has anyone compared it to the jet-1 yet?
> 
> -David



Interested in comparison as well.


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

how did you spend $56 on r123s?

-David


----------



## Dukester (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> how did you spend $56 on r123s?
> 
> -David



oops...


----------



## ernsanada (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> has anyone compared it to the jet-1 yet?
> 
> -David



Got the L2T, P1 and Civictor V1. Go to 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119385


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

the jet 1 seems to be brighter... am i right?

-David


----------



## ernsanada (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> the jet 1 seems to be brighter... am i right?
> 
> -David



Could be the Luxeon lottery.

I am going to recharge both RCR123's and try again.


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

i always think it is important for the owner of the lights to say which "seems" brighter, because beamshots can be misleading.

-David


----------



## ernsanada (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> i always think it is important for the owner of the lights to say which "seems" brighter, because beamshots can be misleading.
> 
> -David



The Jet Beam seems brighter.


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

thanks. You have really mastered taking beamshots 

-David


----------



## dano (May 25, 2006)

I got one in the natural color, and it only works with certain cells. It WON'T work with SF cells, Streamlight, Duracell, Titanium brands. It will work with Pentagonlight cells and Energizer E2 cells.

I think there's a connection issue with certain cells whose positive nipple isn't long enough to make contact, or the insulation material around the positive end of the cell is causing a connection issue.

Mine also has terrible solder joints around the rear of the head and overall shoddy workmanship around the head.

It's a good design, but needs some work in terms of construction and reliability.

--dan


----------



## 4sevens (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm... My SF 123's work. Fenix just told me some of the foam
donuts at the bottom of the body interfere with the contacts and
even make it hard to turn. They recommend that if this is case, simply
remove the oring with foreceps or a small screwdriver.

Give that a try


----------



## ernsanada (May 25, 2006)

I took these pictures with freshly charged Protected RCR123's

Left, Fenix P1 Right, Jet Beam Jet-1 @ 8"







Left, Fenix P1 Right, Jet beam Jet-1 @108"






The Jet-1 still appears brighter.

The Jet-1 gets hotter faster when turned on.


----------



## cheapo (May 25, 2006)

which has wider spill? brighter?

-David


----------



## ernsanada (May 25, 2006)

cheapo said:


> which has wider spill? brighter?
> 
> -David



The P1 has more side spill.

The Jet-1 has a brighter side spill.


----------



## AgaBoogaBoo (May 25, 2006)

Where should I buy Protected RCR123's for a Fenix P1? I'm going to be on a trip for a few weeks and so I need to have a supply of a few of them with me.

Also, what does "Protected" mean? I noticed on another page there was a warning from Fenix, will the P1 be at risk with one of these batteries?

If so, what else should I use? If not, what brand is generally recommended and where can I buy them from at a decent price? I'm thinking of picking the P1 up from fenix-store.com 

Edit: Sorry for posting so soon, just saw this thread on this very topic: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/119308

Anyway, I think I might just go with CR123A's - what brand and where should I buy them? I see that batterystation has some good deals, is any brand better than another and worth the cost premiums?


----------



## Planterz (May 26, 2006)

dano said:


> I got one in the natural color, and it only works with certain cells. It WON'T work with SF cells, Streamlight, Duracell, Titanium brands. It will work with Pentagonlight cells and Energizer E2 cells.


Mine (natural) works with Duracells and Surefires. I do have to really crank down to get it to light with the SF cell, a bit less so with the Duracell. In fact, I had to crank down so hard with the SF cell that when I twisted it the other way to turn it off, instead I was twisting the bezel off.

When you're cranking it hard, you're compressing the rubber at the bottom, not overturning the head, so you're not damaging anything. A PITA though. You can add a thin magnet spacer to the bottom of the cell, or remove the rubber, and it'll be smooth all the way to when the light turns on (however, there will be battery rattle unless you shim around the cell). The SF and Duracell batteries have the shrink wrapping that wraps around the bottom of the cell had overlaps the metal bottom by a good 1mm of thickness. This seems the be the culprit, as my li-ions (batterystation) make contact fine without excessive cranking, and the metal bottom on these actually protrudes past the shrink wrapping.

I can't speak for Energizers or other brands, as SF and a single Duracell are all I have.


----------



## Planterz (May 26, 2006)

AgaBoogaBoo said:


> Also, what does "Protected" mean? I noticed on another page there was a warning from Fenix, will the P1 be at risk with one of these batteries?


A protected lithium ion cell has protection circuitry which prevents catastrophic accidents that might occur with an unprotected cell. For example, put an unprotected cell in the charger backwards, and it can catch fire and possibly explode. Overdischarging an unprotected cell will at the minimum ruin the cell (severely reduced voltage and capacity), and at the worst, catch fire or even explode.

The protection on protected cells basically shuts the cell down in these situations. Put it in the charger backwards, it cuts itself off. When it reaches the point where it would overdischarge, it cuts itself off. The disadvantage with a protected cell is that it's slightly restricted compared to unprotected, meaning it might be a tad bit dimmer and have a tad bit shorter runtime. NOT worth the risks IMO. The other advantage an unprotected cell might have is that it's slightly narrower so it can fit in certain lights that a protected cell might not.

Unprotecteds are still OK to use if you're cautious. Using them "casually" could be dangerous.

You can get lithium ions from many places. Check the Dealer's page (look at the top two threads pinned to the top).


----------



## chevrofreak (May 26, 2006)

I noticed that with a CR123a lithium it does take a bit more effort to turn it on, but once the foam in the battery tube breaks in things should get easier.


If you want you can remove the plastic washer that is between the body and the weapper at the base of a CR123a cell.


----------



## Planterz (May 26, 2006)

I did some informal testing (ie: goofing around outside) with the P1, HDS U60XRGT, and Fire~Fly III. With a lithium ion, the P1 is outthrown by both the HDS (60 lumen level) and the FF3 (burst). Kinda supprised that the FFIII outthrew it, but it did, but very, very marginally. The Luxeon lottery might prove this different in other people's examples. The FFIII however definitely puts out more light with its wider hotspot (sidespill is very similar). The HDS outthrows the P1 on a Li-ion by a noticable margin. But then the HDS has a wider and deeper reflector, so that's not supprising.

With a lithium primary, the P1 closely matches the HDS on 42 lumens, both in general output and throw. Maybe a slight edge to the P1. I don't know if the P1's 55 lumen rating is accurate, but it seems close if it's matching the HDS on 42 lumens, considering the reflector size difference.

FYI, I removed the plastic washer thingy from the bottom of a SF battery and it works fine without having to crank down hard.


----------



## jclarksnakes (May 26, 2006)

I got my natural color P1 today (L1T came with it). The color is more silvery and less green than other natural HA finish lights I have. In comparison to an Amilite Neo T3 with a new primary cell and a fresh off the charger unprotected L-ion 123 in the P1 the P1 is slightly brighter overall and has noticeably better throw. The P1 is maybe 3/8 inch shorter than the Amilite and of course the head is much smaller in diameter. This truly is a great size for pocket carry. In comparison to my HDS EDC Basic 60 on high the P1 loses by a small margin both in overall output and throw. My guess is that the P1 with a rechargeable cell has output between 50 and 55 lumens. This is somewhat less than Fenix advertises but is still very impressive for such a small light. The twisty head was initially a little stiff but I lubed it and worked it a bit and it is fine for easy one handed operation now. This light really is alike a fat Arc AAA-P. I like this new Fenix P1. I will order a black one soon. 
jc


----------



## sonofjesse (May 26, 2006)

I got the natural coming and surefire and proctected 123 I hope this combo works. Can't wait to get it.

This is how I spent 57 bucks..I wanted to have enough for the P1

Qty Item Options Price 
1 110V Protected Rechargeable Battery Kit
Item #110VRCR123Kit $29.99 USD 
1 Six SureFire Batteries
Item #SF123A6 $11.59 USD 
1 NyoGel 779ZC 10 gm tube
Item #779ZC10GM $8.99 USD 
Amount $50.57 USD 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Order Description: 
Shopping Cart 
Item Total: 
$50.57 USD 
Shipping: 
$6.49 USD 
Handling: 
$0.00 USD


----------



## cheapo (May 26, 2006)

sonofjesse said:


> I got the natural coming and surefire and proctected 123 I hope this combo works. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> This is how I spent 57 bucks..I wanted to have enough for the P1
> 
> ...




nice

-David


----------



## propcut (May 26, 2006)

Could you please tell me where to go to order the RCR battery kit for the P1


----------



## sonofjesse (May 27, 2006)

I got my P1 today, my dad picked it up and brought it to me...but he left my RCR and surfire123 at home  so hopefully tomorrow I can go get them and test this puppy.

I ordered all of my stuff from lighthound and the light from 4sevens. Lighthound has lots of cool stuff I got the proctected. 

I went and got my baby today...a Z-28 got to find which LED to keep in it lol. 

Thanks guys. And I"m in a better mood I think now lol.


----------



## Niteowl (May 27, 2006)

propcut said:


> Could you please tell me where to go to order the RCR battery kit for the P1




You can get one from CPF'er AW.


----------



## frisco (May 27, 2006)

I just received Protected rCR123's from AW for my P1.... perfect! I also bought another single cell/123 Nano 100v-240v charger for traveling. Hong Kong to San Francisco in 7 days !!!!

frisco


----------



## propcut (May 27, 2006)

Thank you very much Nightowl


----------



## windstrings (Oct 11, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I took these pictures with freshly charged Protected RCR123's
> 
> Left, Fenix P1 Right, Jet Beam Jet-1 @ 8"
> 
> ...



I would need to see a 100 yard shot... close ups can be deceiving... at 100 yards the P1 with a tighter beam may be brigher on a target 6 feet across "like a man" than the other which may spread too much.


----------

